# Mmmm, chocolate eclairs...



## Pine Marten (Feb 3, 2017)

Yesterday Mr Marten and I were in M&S when we spotted packs of chocolate eclairs. Ooh, yum ... So we bought some and I thought I'd test when I had one with a cuppa tea in the afternoon. Result - before: 4.9; after 1 hr 20 mins (I forgot to do the 1 hour check): 5.8; after 2 hrs: 4.8, so back to where I started . We bought two more packs today...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 3, 2017)

I really missed éclairs after being diagnosed with coeliac so imagine my delight when I found some gluten free ones in my local supermarket the other day.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2017)

They have quite markedly fewer carbs per cake than most available fresh cream ones.  Tesco do a pack of 4, slightly smaller ones, but enough LOL, and that's treats for both of us 2 days running for the princely sum of £1.15 now - been buying em for years!

Not seen any GF ones Sue - were they good?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Yesterday Mr Marten and I were in M&S when we spotted packs of chocolate eclairs. Ooh, yum ... So we bought some and I thought I'd test when I had one with a cuppa tea in the afternoon. Result - before: 4.9; after 1 hr 20 mins (I forgot to do the 1 hour check): 5.8; after 2 hrs: 4.8, so back to where I started . We bought two more packs today...


Did you check the label for carb value as some can be as low as about 12g carbs some around 18-19g if it was closer the higher one I would suggest if you have a Co-Op near by try their 2 pack of jam and cream finger doughnuts, they are 22g carbs but very tasty indeed, tesco eclairs are lovely too, and if you ever see them belgian chocolate choux buns or rings often have around the same as a larger eclair, sorry if you already know this x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Did you check the label for carb value as some can be as low as about 12g carbs some around 18-19g if it was closer the higher one I would suggest if you have a Co-Op near by try their 2 pack of jam and cream finger doughnuts, they are 22g carbs but very tasty indeed, tesco eclairs are lovely too, and if you ever see them belgian chocolate choux buns or rings often have around the same as a larger eclair, sorry if you already know this x


If you look in the frozen dept then the carb value is even lower


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2017)

Well I had to join in with the experiment so I've had a full size fresh cream eclair today after a particularly low carb lunch. 1 hr after eating the eclair I went from 7.1 to 7.7 so pretty decent really!


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Did you check the label for carb value as some can be as low as about 12g carbs some around 18-19g if it was closer the higher one I would suggest if you have a Co-Op near by try their 2 pack of jam and cream finger doughnuts, they are 22g carbs but very tasty indeed, tesco eclairs are lovely too, and if you ever see them belgian chocolate choux buns or rings often have around the same as a larger eclair, sorry if you already know this x


I certainly did - I check every label on everything these days and have done for quite a while! Each eclair is 13.4 carbs, so I thought they were worth trying. I looked at some of the other stuff (including choux buns but they were too high) but I've always liked eclairs...


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 3, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Well I had to join in with the experiment so I've had a full size fresh cream eclair today after a particularly low carb lunch. 1 hr after eating the eclair I went from 7.1 to 7.7 so pretty decent really!


 an experiment well worth trying!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2017)

I may need to also experiment with this one. May need to pop into M&S when I pop to the high street tomorrow.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 3, 2017)

Once I get my BG levels down to a normal level I will give these a try.  I love eclairs and profiteroles.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I may need to also experiment with this one. May need to pop into M&S when I pop to the high street tomorrow.


M&S seem to be higher than some when I have looked , can't remember off hand what, but know they were higher than Asda.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 3, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Once I get my BG levels down to a normal level I will give these a try.  I love eclairs and profiteroles.


We have profiteroles sometimes, especially when M&S do their £10 meals for two offers. They don't seem to affect my levels much at all, I'm pleased to say!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 3, 2017)

I have tried to make my own, the eclairs came out fine, if a little small, but the profiteroles would not dry out they remained soggy.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

I find eclairs fine too.  Still only have them occasionally, though.  Don't want to get into bad habits.


----------



## Dockyardgill (Feb 9, 2017)

Whats the rule when looking at carb value in stuff like cream buns? I know that low sugar is deemed to be 4g per 100.  New to carb counting so all help appreciated


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 9, 2017)

Dockyardgill said:


> Whats the rule when looking at carb value in stuff like cream buns? I know that low sugar is deemed to be 4g per 100.  New to carb counting so all help appreciated


Just don't look


----------



## Ditto (Feb 9, 2017)

Just shows you! I would have thought cakies would shoot up blood sugar. Everybody is different though so more experimenting needed in the interests of science.  It seems to me that it's sweet stuff that people can get away with. I want fish, chips and mushy peas, see what my bloods would be after that little lot.  I'm gonna be deprived for life.


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2017)

Dockyardgill said:


> Whats the rule when looking at carb value in stuff like cream buns? I know that low sugar is deemed to be 4g per 100.  New to carb counting so all help appreciated


There isn't really a rule, if you're controlling your diabetes with diet, or a combination of diet and non insulin meds, the best way is to test your blood glucose before eating something, then test again two hours afterwards and see how much you've gone up! Some apparently high carbs items, like eclairs, suit people because the cream with them slows down the absorption of the carbs, (and they haven't got too many carbs to begins with). The most discussed item on this forum, I think, is porridge. Some people can eat it without it spiking their blood sugars, some find it sends their levels into orbit! Experimentation to see what it does to you is really the only way.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Dockyardgill said:


> Whats the rule when looking at carb value in stuff like cream buns? I know that low sugar is deemed to be 4g per 100.  New to carb counting so all help appreciated


The cream in something like an eclair (plus the fat in the pastry) should slow the digestion and cause less of a blood sugar 'spike' for most people, and people will react differently (thought to possibly be due to the fact that we all have different gut bacteria working away inside us). So, the thing to do is to experiment and test to find out your own particular tolerance


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2017)

I think because eclairs are made of choux pastry they are around 20 grams of carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Snap! @Robin!


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> There isn't really a rule, if you're controlling your diabetes with diet, or a combination of diet and non insulin meds, the best way is to test your blood glucose before eating something, then test again two hours afterwards and see how much you've gone up! Some apparently high carbs items, like eclairs, suit people because the cream with them slows down the absorption of the carbs, (and they haven't got too many carbs to begins with). The most discussed item on this forum, I think, is porridge. Some people can eat it without it spiking their blood sugars, some find it sends their levels into orbit! Experimentation to see what it does to you is really the only way.


Yes, I was pleasantly surprised  to find that eclairs seemed to be ok. The things that sent my readings up were Linda McCartney Deep Dish pies, of which I was very fond pre-D, but as I recall they sent me up to 12-something . You never can tell....


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2017)

The ASDA frozen eclairs I have in the freezer are only 2.5gr per eclair, including a very sickly chocolate paste on the top.  They're fairly small, but when not used to eating sweet things, they're enough (if you're me).

Tesco do frozen profiteroles which, if I recall correctly, suggest a slightly higher value per serving (which I think is 5 profiteroles. The box is something like 20 profiteroles for 4 servings.  The accompanying chocolate sauce comes frozen in a little poly pouch, which in this house goes directly in the bin as I'm not a chocolate fan, and MrB prefers a better quality chocolate on choux pastry.  I have no idea how many carbs in what remains, but it has no impact on my bloods.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 10, 2017)

Mmmm, profiteroles.... .....my favourite dessert in Turkish or Greek restaurants used to be baklava. When I had some the other week when we were out I found them to be rather sickly sweet  <sigh>


----------

